# South Carolina Bird Dog Training Bill



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Any hunters in South Carolina? Just a heads up that this bill has been introduced that addresses training of bird dogs in your state--defines "training birds" and addresses training of bird dogs. 

S 975

*S 0975 General Bill, By Campsen
* A BILL TO AMEND SECTION 50-11-65 OF THE 1976 CODE, RELATING TO THE
TRAINING OF
BIRD DOGS, TO DEFINE "TRAINING BIRDS", TO PROVIDE FOR THE USE OF
TRAINING
BIRDS DURING THE CLOSED SEASON, AND TO PROVIDE THAT TRAINING MUST HAVE
MINIMAL
DISTURBANCE ON WILD BIRDS.

12/09/09 Senate Prefiled
12/09/09 Senate Referred to Committee on Fish, Game and Forestry


------------------------------------------------------------------------

VERSIONS OF THIS BILL

12/9/2009
<http://www.scstatehouse.gov/sess118_2009-2010/prever/
975_20091209.htm>

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*S. 975*

*A BILL*

TO AMEND SECTION 50-11-65 OF THE 1976 CODE, RELATING TO THE TRAINING
OF
BIRD DOGS, TO DEFINE "TRAINING BIRDS", TO PROVIDE FOR THE USE OF
TRAINING BIRDS DURING THE CLOSED SEASON, AND TO PROVIDE THAT TRAINING
MUST HAVE MINIMAL DISTURBANCE ON WILD BIRDS.

Be it enacted by the General Assembly of the State of South Carolina:

SECTION 1. Section 50-11-65 of the 1976 Code is amended to read:

"Section 50-11-65. (A) _For purposes of this section, 'training
birds' means pen raised quail, chukar, pheasant, Hungarian
partridge, or
any other upland game birds approved by the Department of Natural
Resources and identified in the Bird DogNext
<javascript:change_pos('2')> Trainer's License required pursuant to
subsection (B)._

_(B)_ Persons engaged in the business of training bird dogs in
return
for money, goods, or services may obtain a Bird Previous
<javascript:change_pos('1')>DogNext <javascript:change_pos('3')>
Trainer's License entitling them to the privileges provided in this
section.

(B)_(C) _The applicant for the license shall provide proof of
ownership
in or a recorded leasehold instrument for a tract of land to be
designated as a bird Previous <javascript:change_pos('2')>dogNext
<javascript:change_pos('4')> training area. The applicant also shall
provide a county or highway map designating the location of the
property
together with a tax map, aerial photograph, or plat designating the
property boundaries. The bird Previous
<javascript:change_pos('3')>dogNext <javascript:change_pos('5')>
training area may not exceed fifty acres for each licensee.

(C)_(D) _The boundaries of the area must be posted every one hundred
fifty feet or less with signs designating the area as follows:
'Private
Bird Previous <javascript:change_pos('4')>DogNext
<javascript:change_pos('6')> Training'.

(D)_(E) _The application and the license must list the trainer and not
more than two assistants, all of whom must have hunting licenses. Upon
receiving a training license, the trainer and his two assistants may
take pen-raised quail during the closed season for training dogs
_train
dogs by taking training birds as provided in the license required
pursuant to subsection (B)_. No person, trainer, or assistant, may be
listed on more than one license.

(E)_(F)_ The licensee shall maintain records showing the number of
_training_ birds purchased or raised, released for bird Previous
<javascript:change_pos('5')>dog training, and harvested as part of the
training program, together with other records the department may
require
as a condition of the license. A copy of these records must be open
for
inspection by agents of the department at reasonable times and must be
furnished to the department in an annual report before issuance of the
next year's license. The fee for the license is fifty dollars, and the
license expires annually June thirtieth.

(F)_(G)_ The trainer and his assistants shall make reasonable
efforts
to minimize the disturbance of wild quail _birds_ during training.
Birds
_Training birds_ released pursuant to this section must be banded, and
recovery or recall pens may be used if the trainer is issued a permit
for the pens. Unbanded quail _birds_ taken in recall pens must be
released immediately.

(G)_(H)_ A person possessing a hunting license may train bird
dogs on 
private land at any time during the year. However, outside the
established quail _hunting_ season _for the birds identified in
subsection (A)_, only weapons capable of firing blank ammunition may
be
used unless feral pigeons have been released and are being used in the
training.

(H)_(I)_ A person violating subsection (C), (D), (E), (F), or (G)_,
or (H)_ is guilty of a misdemeanor and, upon conviction, must be fined
not more than two hundred dollars or imprisoned not more than thirty
days. A trainer or assistant trainer who violates one or more of these
subsections must have his privileges provided under this section
suspended for two years from the date of conviction."

SECTION 2. This act takes effect upon approval by the Governor.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

in 25 words or less, what does that say?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

South Carolina politicians are proposing a law stating there are only going to be certain birds which hunters can use to train their dogs. These birds would be "pen raised quail, chukar, pheasant, Hungarian partridge. . ."


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you! 
It must be nice for the State to have nothing better to worry about......


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

we have that here in MO. It's actually not a big deal- it's just what birds can be brought to areas and shot for dog training. It's pretty inclusive.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

gabbys mom said:


> we have that here in MO. It's actually not a big deal- it's just what birds can be brought to areas and shot for dog training. It's pretty inclusive.


Would being pen raised mean if you were an avid quail hunter you couldn't use the birds you shot hunting to train your dogs?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

It says "We have nothing better to do than to waste time and taxpayers money creating solutions for a problem that doesn't exist".



hotel4dogs said:


> in 25 words or less, what does that say?


----------

